# death, murder



## übermönch

Ok, I know these aren't the nicest words there are, but nevertheless it's interesting.
So here's the list (updated):

Death:
German - Tod
 Russian - Smert' / Смерть
 Norwegian - død
 Turkish - Ölüm
 Spanish - muerte
Chinese - si3 / 死
Latin -  mors (m);  mortis (f)
Hindi - mrithyu / मृत्यु; maut / मौत
Urdu - intiqaal; maut
Punjabi - maut
Thai - mritayu (incarnate) / มฤตยู; karn seya chewit / การเสียชีวิต
Telugu - Mrutyuvu
Portugese - Morte
French - mort
Catalan - mort
Romanian - moarte
Arabic - maut / مَوْت
Croatian  - smrt
Hebrew - mavet / *מוות* 
Serbian - smrt
Dutch - dood
Gujarati - maut / મૌત 
Afghan Farsi - moardun
Japanese - oujou / 往生; shikyo / 死去; shi / 死

Murder
German - Mord
Russian - Ubiystvo / Убийство
Norwegian - mord
Turkish - Cinayet
Spanish - Asesinato
Chinese - mou2 sha1 / 谋杀
Latin - ?
Hindi - hatyaa / हत्या
Urdu - qatal
Punjabi - khuun karna
Thai - Ghatrkarm / ฆาตรกรรม; Sanghan / สังหาร
Telugu - hatya
Portugese - Assassinato
French - meurtre
Catalan - assassinat
Romanian - crimă; omor; ucidere; asasinat
Arabic - qatyl / قـَتْلْ
Croatian - ubojstvo
Hebrew - retsakh_ /_ *רצח*
Serbian - ubistvo
Dutch - moord
Gujarati - hatya karvu (verb) / હત્યા કરવું
Afghan Farsi - kushtun
 Japanese - satsu / koro / 殺; satsugai / 殺害; satsujun / 殺人; 人殺し / hitogoroshi


----------



## Knuð

Norwegian:

[verb] (to) die - (å) dø
[noun] death - død
[adjective, singular] dead - død
[adjective, plural] dead - døde
[noun] murder - mord
[verb] (to) murder - (å) myrde


----------



## Honour

TR
Death: Ölüm
Murder: Cinayet


----------



## Tino_no

Spanish:
Death: *Muerte*
Murder: *Asesinato*


----------



## panjabigator

death:  maut, 
murder:  qatil


----------



## übermönch

panjabigator said:
			
		

> death:  maut,
> murder:  qatil


 what language is it? you've got 4 specified as native


----------



## melop

Chinese, death-死 si3, murder-谋杀 mou2 sha1
Latin:
death: mors, -tis f.
murder(verb)
occidere, caedere, necare


----------



## panjabigator

übermönch said:
			
		

> what language is it? you've got 4 specified as native


sorry!

In hindi
Death: mrithyu
Murder: to murder someone would be "maar daalnaa."  But I cant think of the pure hindi word for murder...

in Urdu
Death:  maut
murder:  qatil
to murder: qatil karna
murderer: qaatil

in Punjabi
Death: maut
murder: khuun karna...you could say this in Hindi of in Urdu too, but there is a better term for it if you want the pure Hindi, because Khuun is a Persian word, and is better suited for Urdu or Punjabi
murderer: khuuni


EDIT:  In hindi, to murder: hatya karna


----------



## Pivra

Thai

Death- Mritayu as in a personified concept  มฤตยู
Death of someone- karn seya chewit  การเสียชีวิต
Die- Tay ตาย(like Spanish hay ... but with a T), Morana มรณะ
Murder- Ghatrkarm ฆาตรกรรม, Sanghan สังหาร (the first one is a lot more common)


----------



## shaloo

Panjabigator wrote:

*In hindi*
_*Death: mrithyu*_
_*Murder: to murder someone would be "maar daalnaa." But I cant think of the pure hindi word for murder...*_

Well,
in hindi, murder = hatya
And suicide = aatma hatya

And Panjabigator, guess what?!   In *telugu* too,
Death = Mrutyuvu
Murder = Hatya 
Suicide = Aatma hatya


----------



## shaloo

Pivra, does '' karm '' in Ghatrkarm mean "deed"?
If yes, then i guess Ghatrkarm means a bad deed or a crime, like killing someone. Is my derivation correct?


----------



## Pivra

shaloo said:
			
		

> Pivra, does '' karm '' in Ghatrkarm mean "deed"?
> If yes, then i guess Ghatrkarm means a bad deed or a crime, like killing someone. Is my derivation correct?


 
yes it means deed.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

Death = Morte
Murder = Assassinato


----------



## Mutichou

In French:
death: mort
murder: meurtre (assassinat, crime)


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

death - mort
murder - assassinat


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

[verb] to die - a muri, a deceda
[noun] death - moarte (f.)
[adjective, singular] dead - mort (m.)/ moartă (f.)
[adjective, plural] dead - morţi (m.)/ moarte (f.)
[noun] murder - crimă (f.), omor (n.), ucidere (f.), asasinat (n.)
[verb] to murder - a ucide, a omorî, a asasina


----------



## cherine

In Arabic :
death : maut مَوْت
murder : qatl قـَتْل , sometimes pronounces qatil (with a very light "i")


----------



## Mirna

croatian :
death : smrt 
murder : ubojstvo


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

death - *מוות* (_mavet_)
murder - *רצח* (_retsakh_)


----------



## natasha2000

Serbian:

Death: SMRT
Murder: UBISTVO


----------



## panjabigator

shaloo said:
			
		

> Panjabigator wrote:
> 
> *In hindi*
> _*Death: mrithyu*_
> _*Murder: to murder someone would be "maar daalnaa." But I cant think of the pure hindi word for murder...*_
> 
> Well,
> in hindi, murder = hatya
> And suicide = aatma hatya
> 
> And Panjabigator, guess what?!   In *telugu* too,
> Death = Mrutyuvu
> Murder = Hatya
> Suicide = Aatma hatya



Thanks.  I remembered right after I posted and edited it.  
khudkushi is also used for suicide, but it is an Urdu word.


----------



## diamania

Dutch:
Dead = dood
Murder= moord


----------



## linguist786

For Urdu, it is not "qatil", but "qatal" (phonetically) - this is for "murder"
For "Death" in Urdu, we also say "Intiqaal" - notice the "q" and "l" which is also in "qatal"

*Hindi:* (done before but not in Hindi Script)

death - मौत (maut)
murder - हत्या (hatyaa)

*Gujarati:*

death - મૌત (maut) (intiqaal is also used, even though it is a bit urdufied)
murder -  હત્યા કરવું (hatya karvu) (to do murder, literally)


----------



## Kong Ze

übermönch said:
			
		

> Murder
> Spanish - Assasinato *Asesinato*


 I think you've confused Spanish with Portuguese.


----------



## übermönch

@linguist768
Thanks for the transliteration, i was just going to ask for it. For some reason panjabigator called another hindi term for death, namely "mrithyu". Could you maybe pretty pretty please transliterate it as well? And on urdu, do you use the term "maut" as well? If yes, which is more common?

@all
if you know any transliteration for a language's native script and if it's possible to write it in your current setting, mention it aswell please.

@kong ze
indeed  

@natasha2000
I guess the serbian cyrillic version would be *смрт *and *убиство*. Is that correct? 

@mutichou
isn't _meurtre _a verb?

@anyone who knows
does the mr-t-yu root word found in hindi, thai & telugu have drawidian, kadai or arian roots?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian (Farsi):

Death *moardun
*Murder: *kushtun *(killing)

*Bien*


----------



## linguist786

übermönch said:
			
		

> @linguist768
> Thanks for the transliteration, i was just going to ask for it. For some reason panjabigator called another hindi term for death, namely "mrithyu". Could you maybe pretty pretty please transliterate it as well? And on urdu, do you use the term "maut" as well? If yes, which is more common?


Yes "mrityu" is a very Hindi term (meaning it wouldn't be used in Urdu). The transcription would be: 

मृत्यु = Mrityu (not "Mrit*h*yu" - that would mean the "t" is aspirated but it's not! )

In Urdu, the word "maut" is most often used if you're talking about death in _general_. e.g "death must be very difficult"/"Death is not easy". stuff like that.
The word "Intiqaal" is usually used when saying things like "He's passed away". In Urdu, "He passed away" would be "Uss ki intiqaal ho gayee" (literally "his death has happened"). However, you could also argue that "maut" here could be used in place of "intiqaal" - but I think it would sound a bit "harsh" - hence i deduce that "Intiqaal" would be a euphemism.

Another small thing - Remember how we keep discussing whether Urdu and Hindi are the same language? Well one thing that is always said is that "Hindi has more sanskritic influence whereas Urdu has more Arabic/Persian influence". Well "Intiqaal" is a classic example of that - "Intiqaal" comes from the Arabic "qatala".


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:
			
		

> The word "Intiqaal" is usually used when saying things like "He's passed away". In Urdu, "He passed away" would be "Uss ki intiqaal ho gayee" (literally "his death has happened"). However, you could also argue that "maut" here could be used in place of "intiqaal" - but I think it would sound a bit "harsh" - hence i deduce that "Intiqaal" would be a euphemism.


It sounds endeed like a euphemism. Christian Egyptians use the same verb "intaqala" ; they say about someone who "passed away" انتقل إلى الأمجاد السماوية "intaqala ila'l-amgaad as-samaaweyya" which literaly means "passed to the Heavenly glories".
Muslims use another euphemism : tuwuffiya ila raHmati'llaahi تُوُفِّيَ إلى رحمة الله, which means something like : passed to God's mercy.



> Well "Intiqaal" is a classic example of that - "Intiqaal" comes from the Arabic "qatala".


I'm sorry but this is not correct. The word "intiqaal" انتقال is an Arabic word, the verb is "intaqala" انتقل and means "to move" or "to pass", as used in the euphemisms in both Arabic and Urdu.
As for the word "qatala" قتل it means "to kill".
Speaking of which, I can list some derivatives -not a very amusing subject, but we can profit from the occasion  -
qatala قتل to kill
qaatil قاتل killer
qatiil قتيل killed , the plural is qatla قتلى (the last "a" is like the English word "man")


----------



## linguist786

Thanks for such an interesting post!
I always learn a lot from you


----------



## cherine

It's for me to thank you  It's always very interesting to learn about the similarities between the diffirent languages.
Thank you


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

Japanese:
These are many ways to say these, but what is here is most popular.

death:
往生(oujou)
死去(shikyo)
死(shi)

murder
殺(satsu/koro)
殺害(satusgai)
殺人(satsujin)
人殺し(hitogoroshi)=murder/murderer


----------



## Whodunit

I like the Czech word for "death":
*smrt*

And "murder" is:
*vražda*


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam
Death - Maranam
Murder - Kolla


----------



## macta123

In Hindi :
If death comes naturally (esp. of those who are aged) ie. to pass away  we say -

Swargvaas hona
OR Nidhan hona

X ka nidhan ho gaya means Mr. X passed away


----------



## Tisia

*Persian:*
death: *مرگ *(marg) OR *درگذشت* (dargozasht), but the last one is used more for natural death.
murder: n.  *قتل *(qatl) /*كشتار*(koshtar); v. *کشتن *(koshtan)/ *به قتل رساندن *(be qatl resandan)

*Kurdish:*
death: *مه رگ *(marg)/*مردن *(merden)
murder: n. *کوشتار* (koshtar)/*قه تل* (qat(e)l); v. *کوشتن* (koshten)

*Finnish:*
death: kuolema/surma
murder:n. murha; v. murhata

Regards
Tisia


----------



## Klashko

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Portuguese:
> 
> Death = Morte
> Murder = Assassinato


 
_murder _in Italian is traslated as "_assassinio", _while _"assassinato" _is the murdered one!


----------



## übermönch

For some odd reason I can no longer edit the first post, so here is the updated list:

Death:
German - Tod
 Russian - Smert' / Смерть
 Norwegian - død
 Turkish - Ölüm
 Spanish - muerte
Chinese - si3 / 死
Latin -  mors (m);  mortis (f)
Hindi - mrithyu / मृत्यु; maut / मौत
Urdu - intiqaal; maut
Punjabi - maut
Thai - mritayu (incarnate) / มฤตยู; karn seya chewit / การเสียชีวิต
Telugu - Mrutyuvu
Portugese - Morte
French - mort
Catalan - mort
Romanian - moarte
Arabic - maut / مَوْت
Croatian  - smrt
Hebrew - mavet / *מוות* 
Serbian - smrt
Dutch - dood
Gujarati - maut / મૌત 
Afghan Farsi - moardun
Japanese - oujou / 往生; shikyo / 死去; shi / 死
 Czech - smrt
 Malayam - Maranam
 Persian Farsi - marg /*مرگ*; dargozasht / *درگذشت* 
Kurdish - Marg / *مه رگ*; merden / *مردن*
Finnish - Surma; Kuolema

Murder
German - Mord
Russian - Ubiystvo / Убийство
Norwegian - mord
Turkish - Cinayet
Spanish - Asesinato
Chinese - mou2 sha1 / 谋杀
Latin - ?
Hindi - hatyaa / हत्या
Urdu - qatal
Punjabi - khuun karna
Thai - Ghatrkarm / ฆาตรกรรม; Sanghan / สังหาร
Telugu - hatya
Portugese - Assassinato
French - meurtre
Catalan - assassinat
Romanian - crimă; omor; ucidere; asasinat
Arabic - qatyl / قـَتْلْ
Croatian - ubojstvo
Hebrew - retsakh_ /_ *רצח*
Serbian - ubistvo
Dutch - moord
Gujarati - hatya karvu (verb) / હત્યા કરવું
Afghan Farsi - kushtun
 Japanese - satsu / koro / 殺; satsugai / 殺害; satsujun / 殺人; 人殺し / hitogoroshi
Czech - vražda
Malayam - Kolla
 Persian Farsi - qatl /  *قتل *;koshtar / *كشتار*; koshtan / *کشت*
 Kurdish - qatel / *قه تل* ; koshtar / *کوشتار*; koshten / *کوشتن*
 Finnish - Murha; Murhata


----------



## stargazer

Hello

Slovenian

death: smrt
murder: umor


----------



## LanceKitty

*Tagalog*

Death - *Kamatayan*
Murder - *Paslang*


----------



## Nineu

Basque:

[verb] to die - hil
[noun] death - heriotza
[adjective] - hilda
[noun] murder - hilketa
[verb] to murder - hil


----------



## Outsider

übermönch said:
			
		

> Murder
> Portuguese - Assassinato


Also "assassínio".



			
				Klashko said:
			
		

> _murder _in Italian is traslated as "_assassinio", _while _"assassinato" _is the murdered one!


That would be "assassina*d*o" in Portuguese.


----------



## avalon2004

*Modern Greek*

Death: *ο θάνατος *_[thánatos]_
To die: *πεθαίνω* _[pethéno]_ / *αποθνήσκω *(literary) _[apothnísko]_
Murder: *η δολοφονία *_[dholofonía]_
To murder: *δολοφονώ* _[dholofonó]

_


----------



## apmoy70

avalon2004 said:


> *Modern Greek*
> 
> Death: *ο θάνατος *_[thánatos]_
> To die: *πεθαίνω* _[pethéno]_ / *αποθνήσκω *(literary) _[apothnísko]_
> Murder: *η δολοφονία *_[dholofonía]_
> To murder: *δολοφονώ* _[dholofonó]_


*«Θάνατος»* [ˈθa.na.tɔs] (masc.) < Classical deverbative mac. noun *«θάνατος» tʰắnatŏs* --> _death_ < Classical v. *«θνῄσκω» tʰnę̄́skō*.

*«Πεθαίνω»* [peˈθe.nɔ] is the aphetism of Byz. Gr. *«ἀπεθαίνω» apethaí̯nō* < Classical Aorist ΙΙ *«ἀπέθανον» ăpétʰanŏn* of the active v. *«ἀποθνῄσκω» ăpŏtʰnḗskō* --> _to die_ < prefix & preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* + v. *«θνῄσκω» tʰnę̄́skō* (see above).
«Πεθαίνω» is Standard MoGr, «ἀποθνήσκω» is an archaism (Classical Greek, Koine, Katharevousa) and not used nowadays.

*«Δολοφονία»* [ðɔ.lɔ.fɔˈni.a] (fem.) is the _premeditated murder_, as it implies premeditation (the first member of the compound word is the masc. noun *«δόλος»* [ˈðɔ.lɔs] --> _craft, cunning, treachery, premeditation_ < Classical masc. noun *«δόλος» dólŏs* --> _bait, any trick or device for catching, trick_; for Beekes  it could well be a Pre-Greek word). The second member is *«φόνος»* [ˈfɔ.nɔs] (masc.) --> _murder_ < Classical masc. *«φόνος» pʰónŏs* --> _manslaughter, murder, bloodshed_ (PIE *gʷʰen- _to slay, kill_ cf Skt. घ्न (ghna), _killing_, Proto-Slavic *goniti, _to chase, persecute_ > Pol. gonić, _to chase_, Cz. hon, _hunt_; Lith. gānas, _herdsman_, Ltv. gans, _herdsman_).

In MoGr (and in legal terminology), _manslaughter_ is *«ανθρωποκτονία»* [an.θrɔ.pɔk.tɔˈni.a] (fem.), a compound of *«άνθρωπος»* [ˈan.θrɔ.pɔs] (masc.) --> _human being_ (for its etymology check *HERE*) + combinatory *«-κτόνος/-κτονία»* [-ˈktɔ.nɔs] (masc.)/[-ktɔˈni.a] (fem.), o-grade of v. *«κτείνω»* [ˈkti.nɔ] (a verb never encountered in MoGr alone, mostly as second member in compounds) < Classical v. *«κτείνω» kteí̯nō* --> _to kill, put to death_ (PIE *tken- _to injure_ cf Skt. क्षणोति (kṣaṇoti), _to injure, hurt_, अक्षत (akṣata), _uninjured_).


----------

